# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Donne documentation borland turbo pascal delphi

## scurbecq

l'heure de la retraite a sonn
adieu bill, j'ai rejoins steve et je croque la pomme

je donne manuels turbo pascal version 2  7 tpw
j'ai aussi les disquettes 5 et 3p1/2

manuels et livres sur  delphi 1,2,3,5,6 et 7

plus de 50 kg, je suis dans la rgion lilloise (nord)

si vous tes intress, vous pouvez m'envoyer un MP

----------

